# Check out this



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

http://marlin-x.com/index.htm


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd love to get that thing out when My buddies were not looking. :shedevil


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *ilander (3/20/2008)*I'd love to get that thing out when My buddies were not looking. :shedevil


Yeah I think this product will become the new five gallon bucket trick!


----------

